# Thomas Cook Goes Bankrupt Leaving 600,000 Passengers Stranded



## Dalia (Sep 23, 2019)

Bonjour, What vacancy? being stuck elsewhere and having a hard time to go back home and the refund is really full after a cancellation?

The British travel firm needed to secure £200m of extra funds if it was to prevent bankruptcy.





Thomas Cook has gone bankrupt. Photo: Thomas Cook

As of around 02:15 am London Time Thomas Cook has officially declared bankruptcy.

For more information : Thomas Cook Goes Bankrupt Leaving 600,000 Passengers Stranded - Simple Flying


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 24, 2019)

9000 jobs lost.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 25, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> 9000 jobs lost.


Yes, the Reason the gouvernement give it said : That the company is out of fashion and that the travelers no longer use this kind of service then it can sink


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 25, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > 9000 jobs lost.
> ...


They are going to look at the large payments made to directors over the past few years.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 25, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Yes, and it is travelers and workers who are the losers as usual, and I have seen traveler's said that have canceled their trip some their honeymoon.


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 25, 2019)

I will think twice before paying 6 months in advance for a cruise again.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> I will think twice before paying 6 months in advance for a cruise again.


So true, a other compagniie : French Aigle Azur Set to File for Bankruptcy.

Information in the link : French Aigle Azur Set to File for Bankruptcy


----------

